# My Moots with new shoes



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

A la Alienator - well sort of.

I bought these Stratus Clinchers off of a fellow forumite and removed the decals for the stealth look. They ride great and I really like the look of the wheels.

One question to those who have removed decals off of carbon rims - there is a slight discoloring from where the rims were exposed vs under the decals. It's just a slight yellowing where the exposed areas are where the carbon under the decals look the "normal" shade of grey/black that you would expect. Any thoughts?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the eye candy!

I think I like those carbon wheels with decals better...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you have a closeup shot of the discoloration? 

Nice tires btw...I ran those for years...damn near bullet proof.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Chuckice*

I'll try to snap some tonight. Yeah - love the veloflex's. What are you running now?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> I'll try to snap some tonight. Yeah - love the veloflex's. What are you running now?


Great...post 'em up...curious how that can happen.

I still run the veloflex on my Eurus...they took a lot of mileage with no issues and were so nice on corners. I've been using Corsa Evo CX tubulars on the Moots. They're good so far but time will tell...


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Those Lightweights*

Are NUTS! How is it running tubulars? I'm paranoid to try them, hence the carbon clinchers. But the weight loss by going with tubies is intriguing. I was looking at the Stratus DV-UL's. Maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> Are NUTS! How is it running tubulars? I'm paranoid to try them, hence the carbon clinchers. But the weight loss by going with tubies is intriguing. I was looking at the Stratus DV-UL's. Maybe sometime in the future.


They're a sweet wheel. I love tubulars but I was really happy running the veloflex clinchers for a few years...I mainly went back to tubulars for the weight weenie savings. So far no complaints...rode in some rain yesterday and they handled great...I haven't pushem them yet.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

*de-badged my Reynolds too!*

Just saw this thread and did the same thing to my Reynolds Stratus clinchers about 6 months back...took out the stickers and they look a lot better. I know this is a Moots forum but I'm a fellow titanium rider  .


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

holy hell...this post makes me want to rob a bank.

gorgeous bikes


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*ti bike*



tourdreamer said:


> Just saw this thread and did the same thing to my Reynolds Stratus clinchers about 6 months back...took out the stickers and they look a lot better. I know this is a Moots forum but I'm a fellow titanium rider  .


That is one sweet Seven you got there, we need to start a forum for all titanium bikes!


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are both sweet bikes. Makes me want to run out and get Reynolds Stratus clinchers to put them on my Colnago (removing the stickers of course).


----------



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

oneslowmofo, 
That is an excellent looking bike. What size frame is that and did it have a custom head tube?

Thanks


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Standard 56*

56cm Compact SL. Running a 120 post. I starting fudging with my seat position and am realizing that I was too far back. I've bumped by seat about 1cm forward and it just looks funny with the seat jammed forward on the Record post. I'm looking into a post with less setback but not a zero setback. Any ideas? I know the Moots layback is around 19mm which may work. I need 1.5 to 2cm of setback. Any ideas?


----------



## stemple (Feb 9, 2007)

hey oneslowmofo, what kind of bars are those on the moots, and what size?


----------

